# Dimmer al tacto se enciende solo.



## lchox (Feb 8, 2011)

Buenas, estoy ralizando un circuito para encender una lampara incandescente común, en un velador, y elegí el circuito del LS7232, porque podía conseguir fácilmente los componentes. Lo hice en protoboard y para probar use como sensor una chapita de esas que quedan cuando se abre una bahia en el gabinete. El funcionamiento del circuito es: con un toque enciende la lámpara y con otro toque apaga. Si se mantiene tocando el sensor la lampara va graduando la intensidad hasta el mínimo y luego aumenta hasta el máximo. Hasta aca todo bien, el circuito funciona correctamente.
El problema es cuando lo quiro conectar al velador. El velador es una lampara de pie, con un caño D ½", de 2 metros de alto, con una base de madera, apoyado sobre un piso de madera. Entonces el caño del velador seria el sensor del circuito ahora, y lo que pasa cuando lo conecto es que se activa "solo" el circuito, como si yo estiviera manteniendo contacto con la chapa y la lámpara sube y baja el brillo hasta que desconecte el caño o desenchufe el circuito. 

Entonces la pregunta es si hay un límite en el tamaño de lo que se usa como sensor, o si hay alguna modificación posible para que se pueda usar con ese caño como sensor.

Acá dejo un enlace al datasheet del integrado. Yo hice el circuito que aparece en la figura 5, para 220v. 
Para ver datasheet:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/166901/LSI/LS7232.html

Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda, y perdón si es demasiado largo, pero es para que se entienda mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

Probá agregar otra u otras resistencias de 2,7 MΩ más en serie.

O algún capacitorcito en serie de unos pocos pico faradios.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá agregar otra u otras resistencias de 2,7 MΩ más en serie.
> 
> O algún capacitorcito en serie de unos pocos pico faradios.


O achicar la superficie de la chapa.


----------



## lchox (Feb 10, 2011)

Lo de achicar la superficie de la chapa sería mi última opción. Fui probando capacitores y al final deje un 102 en paralelo con 2 103 en serie, y como mi circuito es el de 220v puse una resistencia de 4.7 M y un preset también de 4.7 M para poder calibrarlo mejor.
Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2011)

Que  suerte que te quedó , sino tenías que agregarle una chapa de bronce aislada o cortarlo como velador jajajaaj

Saludos !


----------



## sheerif (Abr 10, 2011)

que tal podrias proporcionar el circuito..... te lo agradeceria bastante


----------



## lchox (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola, el circuito impreso no lo diseñé, pero te dejo el esquemático con la lista de componentes y todo, para 110 o 220 V. Fíjate en el 1º mensaje hay un link, y ahi te bajas el datasheet del integrado, el circuito está en la hoja 5 o 6.
Suerte.


----------

